# Cute and unusual bath rugs.



## PamfromTx (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Jul 31, 2021)

I guess I like the egg rug best. Or the peachy-clean one.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 31, 2021)

Being single now my bath rug is just and old towel !   Back in the day my spouse did shop for unusual ones though!


----------



## katlupe (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Gaer (Oct 2, 2021)

Ah!   This gives me a chance to ask this question.
Does anyone still use a fuzzy cover on their toilet?  Many stores no longer sell them!
You can still get used ones on E-bay as a set, but  Linen supplies no longer have them in their merchandise line.
Do you use them?  Are they passe'?

BTW:  Pam, Those are so cute!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2021)

I stopped using them when I had my stepson living with us.  He would purposely pee all over them and the rug.  I never went back to using the toilet cover.  Rugs, I do use.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 2, 2021)

I like to see these things but I don’t use them.

I’ve stripped my bathroom down to the point that it resembles a 1940s hotel bathroom. 

It makes cleaning much easier for me.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 2, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Ah!   This gives me a chance to ask this question.
> Does anyone still use a fuzzy cover on their toilet?  Many stores no longer sell them!
> You can still get used ones on E-bay as a set, but  Linen supplies no longer have them in their merchandise line.
> Do you use them?  Are they passe'?
> ...


Do you mean like this one? They have them on Amazon.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 2, 2021)

I don't use rugs or the cover in my bathroom either. I keep my mobile chair in there in front of the shower because that is the only place I have room for it. I have to move it out when I shower, then put it back. I have a bath mat I only put down when I shower.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 2, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I don't use rugs or the cover in my bathroom either. I keep my mobile chair in there in front of the shower because that is the only place I have room for it. I have to move it out when I shower, then put it back. I have a bath mat I only put down when I shower.


Yes, Do people still use those?


----------



## feywon (Oct 2, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Ah!   This gives me a chance to ask this question.
> Does anyone still use a fuzzy cover on their toilet?  Many stores no longer sell them!
> You can still get used ones on E-bay as a set, but  Linen supplies no longer have them in their merchandise line.
> Do you use them?  Are they passe'?
> ...


Some catalogs still sell them, most have websites.  
Living in cold climates I'm more concerned about covering the seat than the lid, have been known to use old socks for that pupose. Specially in deep winter.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 2, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Yes, Do people still use those?


Yes, some still do.


----------

